# Tongue and Groove Cut



## Roledan (Jan 2, 2011)

Does anyone know what bit works best to make a tongue and groove cut? I've seen other posts mentioning spiral up cuts and down cuts. I am new to routing and am wondering if anyone has a preference in router bits for making these cuts. 
Thank you


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The set below will do a great job plus you get a cutter for the nasty under size 1/4" plywood,not the norm in most T & G sets..plus a 3/8" cutter on top of that.

11pc 1/2" Shank Slot, Tongue & Groove Router Bit Set - eBay (item 130472188065 end time Jan-12-11 13:54:43 PST)

=======



Roledan said:


> Does anyone know what bit works best to make a tongue and groove cut? I've seen other posts mentioning spiral up cuts and down cuts. I am new to routing and am wondering if anyone has a preference in router bits for making these cuts.
> Thank you


----------

